# 3D Printed DNA Box Mod



## Alex (24/3/15)

*3D Printed DNA Box Mod*
By yoshie1997 · 8 hours ago · 3 images · 1,443 views · stats












http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3020qo/3d_printed_dna_box_mod/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JakesSA (24/3/15)

Lots of these popping up o now, here is the Peko bottom fed. You can have these printed for you at www.shapeways.com. There are Sx350, DNA and even combination DNA with BF on there.




Some painted ones..

Reactions: Like 4


----------

